

 All about Sheep and Lions of IT industry  - gauravpandey
http://www.codinggarage.com/2012/06/its-turtles-all-way-down-all-about.html

======
gauravpandey
This post is basically about bad management in IT service companies in India.
Sometimes out of pressure and other times just to show some value in the
organizations many managers go this way. And the ball passing becomes their
core of the attitude.

